# Honda Problem Playground Commercial (where I appear)



## DavidCalvo (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello dear speedsolvers!

Here I give you the link to the new awesome Honda TV advertisement. Many of you may already have seen on speedcubing, but it deserves to take a look yet one more time. If you haven't seen it yet, yo should do, since you will like it!

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=oRX8bKgDb3s

They have also released a footage of the commercial:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=MYaeyMr3iKk

I hope you like it!

Cheers!

David


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 9, 2008)

Watched it, I guess it wa good...
I'm just amazed because it's the first commercial with cubes


----------



## alexc (Feb 9, 2008)

Dcuber said:


> Watched it, I guess it wa good...
> I'm just amazed because it's the first commercial with cubes



No, it's not the first cube commercial. There's a car commercial where a guy solves a rubik's cube blindfolded. "We aren't all genuises, but we can all make a smart choice." Goes something like that. What they don't understand is that you don't have to be a genius to solve a cube blindfolded.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 9, 2008)

That commercial is awesome. 
The PS3 also had a rubik's cube too, btw.


----------



## alexc (Feb 9, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> That commercial is awesome.
> The PS3 also had a rubik's cube too, btw.



Oh, yeah, forgot the PS3 one.


----------



## Raltenbach (Feb 9, 2008)

Is that Garrison Keeler doing the voice over? Either way, neat ad. I used to get excited about seeing Apple computers on TV, in shows not ads, but now I get all giddy when I see cubes on television. Guess I can add that to the "You know you've been cubing too long when..." list.


----------



## Rama (Feb 9, 2008)

I hope David wont forget me when he's in Hollywood.


----------



## Worms (Feb 9, 2008)

nice video david!!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 9, 2008)

Former world record holder Jess Bonde of Denmark was in a Swedish commercial once.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 10, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Former world record holder Jess Bonde of Denmark was in a Swedish commercial once.



Apparently it was like a Kelda commercial. I never figured out what it is.


----------



## Rama (Feb 10, 2008)

Dcuber said:


> Watched it, I guess it wa good...
> I'm just amazed because it's the first commercial with cubes



I dare to bet 1 euro that there was allready a commercial with the Rubik's cube in it in the 1980's.


----------



## LarsN (Feb 10, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > Former world record holder Jess Bonde of Denmark was in a Swedish commercial once.
> ...



I think it was for milk. He comments on his site on how the producers used a take where he messes up oll three times.

http://www.rubiks.dk/upload/download/kelda.mpg


----------

